# Out of Stock



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I have emailed a rep yesterday about a product I would also like to purchase from the site that is out of stock and they responded that they are expecting a shipment in with in the next 6-10 days and maybe sooner. I would wait for the product you want rather than regret it later.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have this one and am VERY happy with it - much more compact and perfect for paintball tanks:
http://greenleafaquariums.com/products/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html

also out of stock, unfortunately.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Howdy!

Cargo is delayed due to long Chinese Spring Festival from Feb.2nd to Mar.1st. Hopefully our cargo is dispatched when the work force returns. We are simply at the mercy of the builder, so we still wait.


----------

